# Any place to buy a DSTwo Plus/DSTwo



## chunzi (Mar 18, 2019)

Any sites still have these even though they have been discontinued for a few years? Also, anyone know why they were discontinued in the first place and if supercard are still an active team?

Thanks


----------



## enarky (Mar 18, 2019)

Unless you need to run it in an unmodified 3DS or you want to use one of the emulators that take advantage of the DSTWO processor I'd rather get an Acekard 2i, which is a much better card overall, in my honest opinion. With AKAIO as firmware it should run nearly every game without patching, it has a much better menu, uses less power and it's only half the price of the DSTWO. And, well, it's still available.

Supercard was active for a very long time and they had stellar support for their products for most of that time, but I haven't seen anything new from them since they released their Gateway clone DSTWO version. Which would be as useless as the Gateway nowadays, apart from its DS functions.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 18, 2019)

http://eng.supercard.sc/Dealer.html seems viable for the most part depending on where you're located. The DSTWO PLUS might interest OP if they are using NDSL as it has an IPS screen as standard or DSi(XL) as those have IPS screens as standard also. All my 2DS(XL) and single 3DS have the shitier TN screens so when I want to play certain older consoles emulation on a great screen I can grab a DSi or a NDSL. Come to think of it I remember I bought the card so I wouldn't need a backlit GBA SP in the first place. The form factor and ease of use of the DS lines of handhelds is only slightly bigger. This also is a reason why I'm not going to spend money on those GBC backlit kits because a DS the DSTWOPLUS and goombacolor is ideal, While still emulation it's pretty close to the original feeling, especially with those SGB borders.


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't think any site keep it, and the supercard team also seems dear, no update, no news and no flashcard, of course, currently, recommend you getting the r4i gold plus for everything you want to your console.


----------

